

Corporateland - mrmasa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHgJ0n_fbQ0

======
mrmasa
I think it's not only a issue for big companies. I do believe that all
entrepreneurs should think about it for their initial step and growth. We live
in a post nationalism era.

